# Backyard Ice Rink



## bosox_5

So this is going to come off as sacrilege to this group, but stay with me. I have been building a back yard ice rink for the last 7 years. Yes, I pound stakes into the ground, put up boards, lights, netting, the whole nine yards. Construction of the boards and fencing happens once the grass goes dormant, but before the ground freezes (usually the Friday after thanksgiving). I put the liner (6mil poly sheeting) and fill the day before I am going to get 4 full days below freezing (anywhere from the 2nd week in December to the second week in January). Everyone freaks out and says I am killing the lawn, when in actually the lawn under the ice stays warmer than the rest of the lawn because the ice doesn't reach all the way to the ground. There are two issues that I get from doing this to myself every year. 1) compaction. Having 3-15 inches of water on the lawn is a lot of weight for 3-4 months. I solve this with a spring time aeration. The second issue I don't have a good answer on, snow mold. The area under the liner looks like a crop circle hell after I drain and cut up the liner. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## g-man

What about applying a fungicide before the liner?


----------



## bosox_5

What kind and what rate would you recommend? I thought about propocanizole but I think that might not last long enough


----------



## Miggity

Edit - Nevermind.


----------



## Sinclair

Both snow molds are listed on the Propiconazole label.


----------



## Miggity

Sinclair said:


> Both snow molds are listed on the Propiconazole label.


Nice catch. The fungicide guide is now updated as well.


----------



## crussell

I need to see a picture of this rink.


----------



## bosox_5




----------



## bosox_5

by the way, if your spouses think you are nuts for taking care of the lawn 24 x 7. Wait until you see how nuts they think you are when you getting the surface perfect at 1am with a garden hose and an ice scraper when it is -10 out because some of the neighborhood kids are coming over the next day.


----------



## g-man

Where is the zamboni?


----------



## bosox_5

I don't have a picture of mine, but I made a homemade version of a hand held one. $25 in parts at Lowes is a lot better than $250

https://www.nicerink.com/product/NI052RS/52-niceice-resurfacer-ni052rs


----------



## ericgautier

That is awesome!


----------



## Canuck Mike

Great job on the rink, that must take hours to build and maintain. But great that the kids are out in the fresh air. Its been years since I played in my back yard but this is what you do when the yard is too small for a decent hockey rink.


----------



## bosox_5

So for the fungicide, I am guessing I should not put a granular down because the grass won't be growing anymore?


----------



## probasestealer

@bosox_5 this is awesome, screw the grass.. Just kidding, I do love grass.


----------



## bosox_5

So it begins. Construction has started on Center St Gardens for the 2018/19 season. Just need to figure out what to do with all the leaves that keep blowing in


----------



## jdc_lawnguy

Love the pic's. I have been debating doing it for about a year, just not sure I have a good and level enough spot

Interested to see how the fungicide works for you.


----------



## bosox_5

I would say go for it, just start small and expand from year to year as you get comfortable. The best way to test for level is with a string and a line level. Anything more than 15 inches in the deep end requires some serious bracing (remembering that every gallon of water is 8.3 pounds). My first 5 years I just used wood stakes from Lowes for bracing, then someone gave me the Nice rink brackets.


----------



## piotrkol

This is so great, I absolutely love it 

Also very happy that I found this topic because I am debating on doing a small ice rink on my lawn as well. I tried last year but the lawn was way to bumpy and most water just ran away to the lowest point, but this year the lawn went through a huge reno process and is nearly perfectly level so I'm tempted to go for it again. 
My only concern was how the grass is gonna handle that but I see that it ain't too bad  Might go for it...

Anyway, looking forward to this season, make sure to post pics, I love your ice rink :thumbup:


----------



## bosox_5

The only area I have trouble with is the grass under the black stakes. I do get some dieback there, but the grass fills in by May (Thank you ***). Last year I had snow mold everywhere in my backyard, even where the rink wasn't, but it was pretty bad under the liner. Going to try some fungicide this year, but it grew out pretty quickly. This is a long way of saying that if you want to build a rink, the grass will not be impacted long term as long as you: 1) take the rink down before it gets warm out (before St. Patrick's day in my climate), 2) Do a full mechanical aeration as soon as the grass starts to grow (but before any preM goes down).


----------



## craigdt

This is fascinating. Foreign to a plains-dweller like myself :lol:

I thought for all the world that this would destroy your beautiful grass


----------



## 440mag

bosox_5 said:


> What kind and what rate would you recommend? I thought about propocanizole but I think that might not last long enough


My own personal experience is that the specific combination of the Group 3 and 11 fungicides comprising Armada (with an emphasis on one in particular) outlasts all others. The others work, sure, just not as long-lasting (again, in my own experience, ymmv).

Best of Success - That is so freakin' awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Pest and Lawn Ginja

This is so cool! I've never seen this before. Man.... If temps were lower in my area I'd give it a go.


----------



## bosox_5

The long term forecast doesn't look promising in my area now. I don't think I will be dropping the liner and filling until after Christmas. I need 2-3 daytime highs below 32 degrees in order to have skate-able ice. Just need to convince the wife to buy a refrigeration system (only $42K!) so we can skate when it is 50 out.

https://www.ironsleek.com/portable-refrigerated-rinks


----------



## bosox_5

Weather finally looks like it is time to put the liner down and fill. So I guess my question is, what can I do now to prevent the mold? The ground is very frozen today and the grass is very dormant.


----------



## bosox_5




----------



## g-man

Did you spray anything?


----------



## bosox_5

Ground was rock hard frozen so I thought it would be a waste


----------



## jdc_lawnguy

Temps look good for the near future. Enjoy the ice time while you can!


----------



## bosox_5

Opening day tomorrow


----------



## FORT

SWEET!


----------



## jdc_lawnguy

Sweet indeed. Looks almost as good as the Garden


----------



## Chris LI

Nice! It's been fun following this cool thread! Way to embrace the winter! Spring is only 2-1/3 months away. I don't want to count the days, exactly.


----------



## bosox_5

Well, the Ice rink has died. We had a bunch of cold weather and the kids have been out on it. Unfortunately the liner has one to many cuts in it and most of the water has leaked out at this point (literally death by a thousand cuts). I could try and repair them, but between that and then refilling the rink (needs the hose in for about 8 hours at this point) I would then need another serious cold snap to make it usable again. Historically, this doesn't happen in my area, and frankly the kids aren't interested in skating anymore. As the ice melts I will be cutting the liner out and seeing if we have snow mold under it this year. Overall a good year for the rink, it was shorter than most years, but it got a lot of use when it was up.


----------



## bosox_5

Most of the liner has been cut up and removed and the boards and brackets have been removed. Looks like there is some damage under the brackets (a little seed and fert will fix it). When it drys out I'll get a closer look at any snow mold and rake it out. Then aerate before the Pre-M (probably two or three weeks away)


----------



## bosox_5

It is that time again, this weekend we begin to pull lines and hammer stakes in. In the meantime, some pictures of the grass from June and September.


----------



## npompei

Dad Level = 100 :thumbup:


----------



## deljaso

That is awesome, and it is remarkable that it doesn't kill the grass.
I had an inflateable water slide on my yard for approximately 24 hours and got 100% kill underneath it one year on the 4th of July.


----------



## bosox_5

deljaso said:


> That is awesome, and it is remarkable that it doesn't kill the grass.
> I had an inflateable water slide on my yard for approximately 24 hours and got 100% kill underneath it one year on the 4th of July.


Putting something on the lawn during the growing season vs. when the ground is dormant or frozen results in a very different experience. If I wait until the 1st week of April to get the plastic off the lawn, I am looking a total loss.


----------



## piotrkol

Ahh here we go again  I was thinking of doing a small rink myself, but the weather is extremely unreliable. Might get a real winter in January or pretty much mow the grass in a t-shirt :lol: :|

Anyway - looking forward to your rink, make sure to share some photos with us


----------



## bosox_5

Day one. Half the boards are up. I very much hate the corner boards


----------



## craigdt

wooo this is my favorite thread every year!!!


----------



## Chris LI

bosox_5 said:


> Day one. Half the boards are up. I very much hate the corner boards


How's it going? Any progress?


----------



## bosox_5

Rink is completed. But it's raining a lot. Plastic needs to be picked up and then it is a waiting game for the cold


----------



## bosox_5

Here it is in a downpour.


----------



## Chris LI

:thumbup:


----------



## bosox_5

Under freezing expected later this week. Time to start filling so skating can start Saturday


----------



## bosox_5

Opening day


----------



## Chris LI

:thumbup: 
The cold snap this week really helped to get you going.


----------



## RayTL

So cool, something you'd never see in GA!


----------



## kds

Are you accepting applications for an apprentice?


----------



## bosox_5

Sure, what questions do you have? It's been in the 40s here so the rink is more of a pond


----------



## TeeZygn

This is very cool, and next level, I have not seen a liner version before. But if you are in only moderately cold weather it makes great sense to do it this way.

We do a linerless version here in Saskatchewan, we pack out the snow out with a scoop or roller and mist water onto the base, this packs it further and we mist / spray a few more passes. The trick is to try and spray evenly because the water will eat the snow a bit and become uneven if you really give it to one section. we would pack snow in the low spots and hit it with spray /roll it. Once it starts to solidify you can hit it with more and more water until you are flooding it. We used to build snow bank boards as well but wood is always preferred.

That said it is cold enough up here in the north that we can flood a few times a day if necessary.


----------



## bosox_5

The snow method would not work here so i have only used the liner method. It's only a couple of hundred bucks for the liner each year (and a very angry trash man when it gets thrown out each spring).


----------



## TN Hawkeye

bosox_5 said:


> The snow method would not work here so i have only used the liner method. It's only a couple of hundred bucks for the liner each year (and a very angry trash man when it gets thrown out each spring).


You should invite him to skate on it. Maybe he will get a better appreciation for why you do it.


----------



## bosox_5

67 degrees today, would anyone like to go swimming?


----------



## Wolverine

bosox_5 said:


> 67 degrees today, would anyone like to go swimming?


A trout pond would be cool.


----------



## bosox_5

Well, looks like it will only be about 4 or 5 skating days this year.  Temps will be in the 50s all week and then it is March. Good news is that winter was mild so everyone else was happy about that


----------



## Stuofsci02

Still winter here...


----------



## bosox_5

The area under the ice rink has been really struggling this year for some reason. I aerated it in March, but I just did it again today to see if it is a compaction issue.


----------



## bosox_5

UPS guy just dropped off a package and said, "I can't even tell there was an ice rink here. I thought you would destroy the lawn with that."



The kids need to clean up their nonsense


----------



## bosox_5

So it begins...

(There would be a picture of the boards going up, but that site appears to be down)


----------



## bosox_5

This was yesterday. Progress is slow because the kids are of no help this year


----------



## 440mag

bosox_5 said:


> The second issue I don't have a good answer on, snow mold. ... Does anyone have any suggestions?


Armada. Next question! :lol:

Label has instructions on applying BEFORE freezing temps and snowfall. Chit werx (goot)!

*TURFGRASS DISEASE CONTROL*
_ARMADA 50 WDG is a preventive and curative fungicide that may be applied to turf sites including ...residential lawns ... (and) a broad spectrum fungicide for the control of dollar spot (Sclerotinia homoeocarpa), brown patch (Rhizoctonia solani), anthracnose (Colletotrichum graminicola), red thread (Corticium fuciforme), pink patch (Limonomyces roseipellis), leaf spot (Bipolaris spp., Drechslera spp.), gray leaf spot (Pyricularia grisea), rust (Puccinia spp.), *pink snowmold (Microdochium nivale)*, fusarium patch (Fusarium nivale), south- ern blight (Sclerotium rolfsii), stripe smut (Ustilago striiformis), rapid blight, and summer patch (Magnaporthe poae). ..._
1. *FUNGICIDES SUCH AS ARMADA50WDG ARE BEST USED IN A PREVENTIVE DISEASE CONTROL PROGRAM*.

PS - *YOU are OUTTA CONTROL, Mister!*. :thumbup:


----------



## TheEggMan

bosox_5 said:


> What kind and what rate would you recommend? I thought about propocanizole but I think that might not last long enough


I would think the propocanizole would last a long time given that it's getting no sunlight, little new air, and no precipitation. Most of the normal processes that degrade these chemicals have been significantly mitigated under your ice rink. The only thing that would be running is bacterial decomposition, which will be slow given the temperature.


----------



## bosox_5

TheEggMan said:


> bosox_5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind and what rate would you recommend? I thought about propocanizole but I think that might not last long enough
> 
> 
> 
> I would think the propocanizole would last a long time given that it's getting no sunlight, little new air, and no precipitation. Most of the normal processes that degrade these chemicals have been significantly mitigated under your ice rink. The only thing that would be running is bacterial decomposition, which will be slow given the temperature.
Click to expand...

I've just given up on the chemicals. The issue is that the timing for the tarp going down is all over the place. Sometimes early decemeber, sometimes not until january. Also the condition of the turf is either frozen already to still growing. It is easier to just deal with the snow mold in the spring as it grows out and doesn't really impact the turf long term. The compaction is a bigger issue, but I deal with that by mechanically aerating the area under the plastic a couple of times in the spring (usually just before my split apps of pre-M)


----------



## SumBeach35

One thing to consider would be apply Armada, as part of it needs to be taken up into the plant, and then just before you put down the 6 mil poly, you apply a contact fungicide. The contact fungicide should remain as no weather will penetrate the liner. This in theory should minimize snow mold and hopefully lessen the damage required to grow out in spring.

@bosox_5 message me if you need any suggestions on products.


----------



## bosox_5

So the rink liner hasn't gone down yet because it has been so warm. Cold spell looks like it is coming later this week so I was hoping to start filling today but it was to windy out to try and wrestle with a 40x100 6mil liner. Tomorrow should be the day.

PS
The UPS driver is very disappointed the rink isn't up and running yet


----------



## bosox_5




----------



## Lawnguyland

@bosox_5 I just wanted to thank you for encouraging me to build my own outdoor rink! It's not as big as yours but it's big enough for the kids and I to have lots of fun! I'm already planning to go bigger next year!

Here it is after I cleared the snow we got a few days ago. And again tonight after I put down a fresh layer of water.

Thank you!


----------



## bosox_5

@Lawnguyland That looks fantastic. Mine in currently buried under snow as I am waiting for the slush to re-freeze so I can clear it and then flood (then flood again, and again) so it can be skateable for Feb vacation week. Now you just need to add some lights and really go nuts (like turning that shed into a locker room, hanging advertisement from the fence, stadium seating on the hill).


----------



## bosox_5

From a week ago


----------



## DeepC

That's just AWESOME!! I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## The_iHenry

This is awesome!


----------



## spaceman_spiff

I don't have any input to the subject at hand, but as someone who plays ice hockey in California, I am insanely jealous and would gladly sacrifice my lawn to build a backyard rink! Sweet!

How do you 'zam' it?


----------



## bosox_5

Just got in from about 3 hours of snow blowing, scraping, shoveling, and finally flooding. Got to get it ready for vacation week.

This year I have been using the ego multihead power paddle to help clear the snow after skating. It is easier than the squeegee and shoveling I did for the last nine years.


----------



## Lawnguyland

spaceman_spiff said:


> How do you 'zam' it?


I built a handheld "homboni" but used it once. Instead I've just been dumping buckets of hot water at night and it's been working out nicely on a rink my size. Ice has been smooth and solid. My brother plays hockey out in Cali too, near San Francisco somewhere.



bosox_5 said:


> @Lawnguyland That looks fantastic. Mine in currently buried under snow as I am waiting for the slush to re-freeze so I can clear it and then flood (then flood again, and again) so it can be skateable for Feb vacation week. Now you just need to add some lights and really go nuts (like turning that shed into a locker room, hanging advertisement from the fence, stadium seating on the hill).


Haha I love those upgrades! Now I just have to figure out how to fit them into my budget so nobody notices where the money goes...

Hope you get yours in order for vacation!


----------



## BobLovesGrass

You just about have me convinced to give this a try. Kids have had a couple skating lessons and like it, but I am unsure if they will stick with it.

So it sounds like if legitimately cold I can try spraying snow lightly till I make it watertight?
Supposed to be below zero nights and 12f and below for a few more days. Wish I saw this a week ago, been cold could have got a lot of ice made fast with highs in the low single digits.


----------



## bosox_5

For those who asked about the home Zamboni here it is. There is a ball valve on top to control the flow of water.


----------



## SumBeach35

bosox_5 said:


> For those who asked about the home Zamboni here it is. There is a ball valve on top to control the flow of water.


Have you considered trying a battery backpack sprayer to supply hotwater? Or would 4 gallons not be enough?


----------



## bosox_5

SumBeach35 said:


> bosox_5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who asked about the home Zamboni here it is. There is a ball valve on top to control the flow of water.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered trying a battery backpack sprayer to supply hotwater? Or would 4 gallons not be enough?
Click to expand...

The hot water isn't really needed. It's more about a thin smooth layer. Remember the water out of the end of the hose is 45-55 degrees (depending on the time of year) which is much warmer than the ice. The towel dragging does a great job at this. Also using a backpack sprayer will cause the droplets to disperse. This is how ski resorts make snow. Finally 4 gallons isn't anywhere near enough to cover my rink.


----------



## SumBeach35

bosox_5 said:


> SumBeach35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bosox_5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who asked about the home Zamboni here it is. There is a ball valve on top to control the flow of water.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered trying a battery backpack sprayer to supply hotwater? Or would 4 gallons not be enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot water isn't really needed. It's more about a thin smooth layer. Remember the water out of the end of the hose is 45-55 degrees (depending on the time of year) which is much warmer than the ice. The towel dragging does a great job at this. Also using a backpack sprayer will cause the droplets to disperse. This is how ski resorts make snow. Finally 4 gallons isn't anywhere near enough to cover my rink.
Click to expand...

I didnt expect 4 gallons to be enough. I was suggesting the backpack sprayer cinnected to your zamboni. I figured you were using hot water like a traditional zamboni to help with the resurfacing.

None the less, it a great looking rink.


----------



## bosox_5

Got it. It's easier to use the hose. Hot water isn't really needed for me. I could hook up the hot water to a hose bib but that gets expensive quick. The people that I see using hot water are in much colder climates so they have more time to work with the water before it freezes.


----------



## bosox_5

Freezing temps yesterday and last night will give us one more skate today before it warms up to 50. It was a short snowy season this year, but it was nice to have something to do since we have all been trapped in the house. When I start breaking down the rink this weekend, I'll try and post some images to show what is going on under the rink. I hope some of the other people who have started building rinks will post here as well so we can show the lawn will recover. Usually there is a weird oval of green grass for a few weeks, but that goes away as soon as the grass starts to grow.


----------



## bosox_5

Preview of what is going on under the ice and liner. Going to have some snow mold damage to rake out


----------



## g-man

That's a cool image. How thick is the ice?


----------



## spaceman_spiff

Goalie skates spotted!


----------



## bosox_5

g-man said:


> That's a cool image. How thick is the ice?


Probably 3.5-4 inches.


----------



## bosox_5

spaceman_spiff said:


> Goalie skates spotted!


Its a red flag as us goalies are lunatics.


----------



## bosox_5

Cut the liner today and started pumping the water away from the basement. Thought I could get a few more days of skating in, but it going to be in the 50s and 60s here this week. Time to start cleaning it up and get it ready for grass season


----------



## bosox_5

Below you can see some of the results of the winter after peeling back the liner.



There is the weird green circle that happens from the liner insulating the ground on the outside of the boards.



Then there is the area under the stakes that dies and has to either grow back, or I throw a little seed in there and it is good to go in a month.



You can also see the snow mold that happened under the liner. It looks worse than the rest of the lawn, but I think that's because it is more green under the rink so the snow mold is more pronounced. I have snow mold everywhere this year.


----------

